# Stocking 75 gal Freshwater



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello I'm new in the forum and I am getting back to aquariums after a long pause. 

I am starting a 75 gallon Cube Planted Tank. Possibly mix of black substrate and white sand, rocks Etc. 

I would like to know some ideas for stocking a community planted tank, I've had fish before but I'd like to make it a really colorful tank.
If possible have a mix of small schooling fish and some bigger ones (but that wouldn't kill tetras) 

Some fishes that catch my eye:
-electric blue ram and Bolivian ram (never kept those but heard they are maybe ok for community tank) 
-neon tetras
-cherry barbs
-killies
-pearl gouramis
-redtail black shark
-some shrimp

I know it may sound crazy but Id like a mix or small and big ones and be as colorful as possible almost saltwater-tank like. 

I'm open to any suggestions, the tank will have heaps of places to hide, I will even design a 3D rock with caves from Styrofoam. 

Any help is appreciated, go easy on me, thanks 🙏


----------



## Mikey11 (Mar 3, 2018)

i would NEVER recommend a red tail black shark in a community type tank,

it will eventually turn into a bully and cause all kinds of problems.....its asking for trouble


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikey I've kept them before in a community planted and they didn't really care about fish were just scraping algae everywhere. But they were not too big 6-7cm. 

You think that as they grow they would become aggressive? I heard that the rainbow can be less aggressive. 

Also do you suggest any species? I am looking for some active ones.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I’m going to agree with Mickey, and the answer to your question is an emphatic yes - as certain fish grow and mature they become more aggressive. Many of the fish in that family are like that, including things like flying fox. However, with the right combination of fish, I think a lot of that aggression can be mitigated.

The fish that catch your eye - they make for a nice tank. You can absolutely keep pearl gouramis with rams, cherry barbs, Golden wonder killis and some tetras. That’s a tank stock that I kept for a while. I would strongly advise against neons due to their tendency of dying when looked at wrong. Neons are #1 fish in the hobby which results in super heavy breeding pressures which has weakened the species. There are many substitutions that are much stronger. Regarding the shark - I think you have room for one, but not that species. One thing you’re missing are bottom dwelling fish, for which I suggest loaches. Lots of people like Cory cats, but in my experience loaches are far more interesting.


Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Jaysee thanks for the hints. What other shark would you recommend? I like the red tailed black shark cause of the deep black colouration it gets and cause it swims the whole tank, is there another shark similar? 

About the neon tetras you are right they are somewhat sensitive. 
Also I like clown leaches but I worry they growing too quick, as I've Seen they get massive. I like fish with somewhat of a schooling or funny behaviour. 

Also sorry about my last question but can I keep different pair of rams? How do they fare in color, there are so many like neon blue, balloon, German blue... 

Thanks for your assistance guys.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

IMO, the best shark to keep are the rainbow sharks. Theres honestly not alot in that 'group' that don't either have aggression issues, or grow big.

IMO, maybe subsitute with cories? Some like red lazers have interesting colouration, and others - like black cories - have a deep black colour which may be of interest.


Different varieties of german rams can be kept togethor. IMO the most important thing is to worry about water quality. Abd best to steer clear of balloon rams, their physical deformity makes them prone to problems.


Theres other species of loach that stay small... e.g. the kuhli genus would be an excellent choice, along with dwarf chain loaches, yoyo or zebra loaches...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maffoo1978 (Apr 20, 2018)

i would also think twice about any sort of barb as they nip fins constantly. red tail sharks can be a bully and must be the only shark type fish in the tank. bolivian rams are very similar to german rams although a little bigger. they are generally easier to keep than germans who can be picky about water parameters. platties, tetras (not congo), guppies, rams, minnows, bosemani rainbows, dwarf gouramis and danios are all compatible.


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

*Stocking 110 gal Freshwater*

OK guys quick change. I went yesterday to get my tank and happens that it is a 75 X 75 X 75 cm tank being 110 gallon. The guy who sold me informed me wrong which is good in part cause will have more space although Im in the process of adapting the stand for the new measures lol. 

Being 75x75x75 is quite bigger, should I keep the same fish mentioned above or maybe try something a bit bigger? Thanks guys! 

By the way If I have the chance pretty sure will get the rainbow shark. Also what dwarf cichlids I can keep and which ones are the biggest? 


Thanks!


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Also, I'm thinking of using a strong flow canister filter as the tank is not plumbed and I really don't feel adventurous with glass work. Will also be using a power head for circulation. 

You guys have any recommendations? 
I need a good budget one but with high capacity. I was looking online there are a lot of canisters available though the media capacity inside is usually small. Should I DIY canister?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

75cm isn't a lot of room, and most of tge water volume is height and doesn't serve fish much in terms of space. If it was shorter and longer, then yeah - you might go for some big fish - but as a general rule I wouldn't keep anything over 3/4 inch in there...

Where do you come from, as this will help us to help you source great filter equipment. BTW, unless you're had experience with fish, I would just suggest sticking with store brought filters... a pot xan go wrong easily.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Maffoo1978 said:


> i would also think twice about any sort of barb as they nip fins constantly. red tail sharks can be a bully and must be the only shark type fish in the tank. bolivian rams are very similar to german rams although a little bigger. they are generally easier to keep than germans who can be picky about water parameters. platties, tetras (not congo), guppies, rams, minnows, bosemani rainbows, dwarf gouramis and danios are all compatible.



Just because one species of barb doesn’t play well with others doesn’t mean they all don’t. Of the several species that I’ve kept in community settings, tiger barbs were the only ones to give other fish trouble. Your commonly available cherry, gold and rosy barbs all make excellent community tank fish, among others. Do people who keep them in high stress environments experience issues? You bet - but that’s true of the vast majority of fish we keep. Especially true of most of the fish you mentioned as being compatible.



I agree with Aussie - the tank shape is not suited to large fish. Also agree about not making your own filter unless you are competent in building such things. If you were I don’t think you’d be asking us about it.... 




Don’t get zucked! Stand up to censorship! Someone else’s voice silenced today, yours tomorrow.....


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Alright sorry for the time out haha work and life. Didn't stock the tank yet. However got it filled and cycling using a 2400L/H Sunsun canister. With a 400w heater. 

For who asked, I live in Australia in QLD. Winter gets as low as 7 Celsius and summer as hot as 37. Most of the time is actually good hot weather. 

About the fish. I've been researching a lot and I have changed my mind about a few species. 

So what I would like to keep:

*Kribensis
*Bolivian ram
*Blue ram
*A small school of a larger tetra (maybe emperor tetra?) 
*Electric Blue Acara (I've been reading that they can go well in community tanks) 
*A fish that is top swimmer (swordfish, 
plati or pearl gourami?) 
Bottom I'm not sure, heard that some bottom feeders are quite the poopers

What you guys think? I was thinking of having the acara as centrepiece, if not the acara I'd like another peaceful similar sized fish as centrepiece (Suggestions?) 

Not keen for Angelfish as I always kept them In the past and unless Id find some good selections here I wouldn't go. Neither Discus due to the price. 

I will have the tank moderately planted. Will use ADA aqua soil Amazonia and PISCES Black Iron sand with a divider trying to not mix the subs too much. 

Plenty of tall rocks and caves to reduce aggression and give hidespots. 

Give me your suggestions. I really want a single larger (acara/keyhole size) fish at least even if I have to keep it alone. 

Would love some invertebrates but I feel like there's not many that wouldn't become snack.


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

Also, I like cherry barbs, are they top swimmers? How many you need together to have them reach that deep red colour?


----------

